# kubota 54 inch mower deck



## didsjeff (Jul 5, 2010)

i just purchased a 2008 kubota zg227 with a 54 inch pro deck @ an auction. it only has 135 hours but the lower left blade bearing is shot. that seems way too soon to me. i got the old upper & lower bearings & seals out, but wondering if anyone knows the correct procedure to install new bearings & seals. please respond if you have done this procedure or know how to do it. also, wondering if there is a website describing procedure. i got a workshop manual but it is not detailed enough. thanks. jeff alberta canada.


----------



## machold (Jun 11, 2010)

How did you make out?


----------



## didsjeff (Jul 5, 2010)

*54 inch kubota mower*

i had checked my entry numerous times with no replies. so if i recall,(it was a while ago, i got onto you tube and found a video of someone changing a bearing . i think i just cleaned everything good, check that shaft had no burrs, put some grease on shaft, & lightly tapped bearing into place.


----------

